# KYB GR-2 for 200sx



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Does anyone know of a good place to get these for less then $55 each?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Try TireRack.com yet?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Hope you have stock springs.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

why....i was talking to guy at the local custom shop and he was telling me the only diffence between the gr2 and axg are the adjustiblity....
plus I dont drive this car much and the factory shocks and struts are almost shot....they are the orginal. 
when i install them and I having problems with bottoming out I will put the stock springs back on


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *why....i was talking to guy at the local custom shop and he was telling me the only diffence between the gr2 and axg are the adjustiblity....
> plus I dont drive this car much and the factory shocks and struts are almost shot....they are the orginal.
> when i install them and I having problems with bottoming out I will put the stock springs back on *


GR2's are factory replacements, no more no less...not performance, don't listen to who ever told you they were the same as the AGX.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

GR-2's are basically AGX's set at adjustment #1. That valving isnt designed for higher spring rates and damping ability for aftermarket springs.

Its always important to remember who's trying to make a buck in any situation.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *GR-2's are basically AGX's set at adjustment #1. That valving isnt designed for higher spring rates and damping ability for aftermarket springs.
> 
> Its always important to remember who's trying to make a buck in any situation. *


I don't believe that either. The AGX's on one are still very very stiff compared to stock. As Mike said, the GR-2's are factory replacements, they are just as stiff (or soft depending on your POV) as stock.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

myoung said:


> *GR2's are factory replacements, no more no less...not performance, don't listen to who ever told you they were the same as the AGX. *


So if the GR2 are factory replacements, are they the better choice then the other 'stock' replacements?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Not really.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If I had a choice, and both GR-2's were and stockers were the same price and both going on stock springs, I'd go with GR-2's.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I can agree with that, only assuming stock springs of course. They can't handle anything stiffer than stock.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GR-2 are fine, for stock setups..


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

OMG. Are we all in agreement here? Someone get the champagne!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the input...I have to replace my stock cause theya re going bad and dont plan to swap the springs yet.
...other then AGX, what other name brand would you recommend for shocks with after market springs? this is for later but I might as well get some input. Are Tokico or Koni good? Teni is great from what I hear but I cant afford the setup. What about Motivation Enginerring


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

The usual suspects are Koni (reds and yellows), Tokico (illuminas), Bilstein (HD and others: not sure if they make stuff for nissans), Progress (not sure either). There are others.

Go to Shox.com and get a price quote email. I like this site because they will send you an email with EVERYTHING they carry for you car as well as prices.


----------

